
Navigate, Understand, Communicate: How Developers Locate Performance Bugs [pdf] - mpweiher
http://www.visus.uni-stuttgart.de/uploads/tx_vispublications/esem15-debugging.pdf
======
frik
Nowadays, you use an APM (application performance monitoring) in dev, staging
and production.

